# can not access wikipedia.org



## digit.sh (Nov 21, 2011)

Please help

Since last 2-3 days i can not access wikipedia , every other website loads just fine. But wikipedia continues to load forever, can never see any wikipedia article.

I use airtel gprs-edge in westbengal circle, speed fluctuates between 6kBps-16kBps.

Any solution/suggestion?

P.S.: I use linux mint 11, I pinged en.wikipedia.org, it says 100% packet loss , but all other site loads as usual.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2011)

try using from a proxy like Vtunnel.com is here to help you beat internet filtering! or use the turbo feature in later Opera 11.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you thetechfreak Vtunnel.com worked

I can browse through Vtunnel.com, its working fine. But what really bothers me, what happened to airtel gprs!? What is possibly the reason? Maybe i should complain to CC. But for the time being vtunnel.com doing the job fine.


----------



## Orionz (Nov 22, 2011)

digit.sh said:


> Please help
> 
> Since last 2-3 days i can not access wikipedia , every other website loads just fine. But wikipedia continues to load forever, can never see any wikipedia article..




Same problem's happening with me guyz.......wht happend to the wiki servers god knws......specially when JIMMY WALES in india.

Btw i am on TATA UL 512 plan.

Now i am also using Vtunnel thanks "thetechfreak" for that!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

No problem mate. Good that your problem is solved 

I think its a problem from the side of Airtel. Not Wikipedia servers  They seem to be blocking it for some reason


----------



## Orionz (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the issue has been solved.......i tried Wikipedia this morning without Vtunnel and it was working like earlier before.....anwys i'lll keep vtunnel i my bookmark list....for any future trouble!


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 22, 2011)

The problem still persists here with my airtel 2g connection! but bsnl broadband working fine. Hope airtel solves it quickly, already called their CC and registered a complaint. , they told me they are having a "downtime"(also, no incoming call to my phone, friends hear "switch off" when they call me! But outgoing is ok!)
Accessing wikipedia through proxy for the time being!


----------

